# Points for Air and Car Rental



## epearsall (Mar 28, 2022)

We are Diamond Platinum owners.  We were told we can use Diamond points to book cruises (100% points) buy airfare, and rent cars.
I am having difficuty finding out how to do this on the website.  My spouse says I should just use the phone to get it done.
Is this true?  I don't care if it is a lot of points to do this, just can it be done?


----------

